# St. Paddy's Day is coming....



## jujube (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

One of these years we're going to hop over the Dublin to celebrate!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> One of these years we're going to hop over the Dublin to celebrate!


Nice idea!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

I went to see River Dance in 1997.  Loved it!!!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I went to see River Dance in 1997.  Loved it!!!


Awesome! I'm lazy. I bought the DVD's


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Awesome! I'm lazy. I bought the DVD's



I bought the CD then the DVD, and then my then boyfriend took me to Atlanta to see it for my birthday (200 miles away).  I loved it so much that later that year I went to Ireland by myself for 2 weeks.  So indirectly lead me to being here.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I bought the CD then the DVD, and then my then boyfriend took me to Atlanta to see it for my birthday (200 miles away).  I loved it so much that later that year I went to Ireland by myself for 2 weeks.  So indirectly lead me to being here.


Wow. That's cool.  Dang it..I should have gone to the show. My cousin Nancy is a horse whisperer in Ireland. I've wanted to go see her for a long time. Maybe I'll just drop some weight & make that trip.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2016)

I've never figured what the attraction is. An excuse for a drink?  I've only been to the republic once (on business) and I developed a loathing for the north from my time there.  I've got no desire to see either again.

Now here's a question - does the USA have a patron saint, or do people celebrate the country that their ancestors come from?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Wow. That's cool.  Dang it..I should have gone to the show. My cousin Nancy is a horse whisperer in Ireland. I've wanted to go see her for a long time. Maybe I'll just drop some weight & make that trip.



Best show I'd ever been to!!  Yes, go visit Ireland!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've never figured what the attraction is. An excuse for a drink?  I've only been to the republic once (on business) and I developed a loathing for the north from my time there.  I've got no desire to see either again.
> 
> Now here's a question - does the USA have a patron saint, or do people celebrate the country that their ancestors come from?



I've been to Ireland 3 times.  I don't really feel a need to go back - Scotland has better scenery.  But first trip was amazing for someone who'd never been outside the US.  I have Irish ancestors and Americans just love to trace their roots. 

The US does not have a patron saint.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've never figured what the attraction is. An excuse for a drink?  I've only been to the republic once (on business) and I developed a loathing for the north from my time there.  I've got no desire to see either again.
> 
> Now here's a question - does the USA have a patron saint, or do people celebrate the country that their ancestors come from?


My family came from County Cork- Southern Ireland

I think in America it's more about celebrating heritage with others and also an excuse to party. Irish immigrants were frowned upon a lot when they came to America. Considered very low life & trashy. I think it probably began as a way to say ' Hey I'm Irish..I'm here..I'm proud of who I am'. Then the tradition just stuck. Here it isn't really about celebrating the patron saint that drove the snakes out of Ireland. And to many non Irish an excuse to drink cheap green beer & to many of Irish decent an excuse to drink as well. We have many Irish pubs here & folks like an excuse to celebrate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> My family came from County Cork- Southern Ireland
> 
> I think in America it's more about celebrating heritage with others and also an excuse to party. Irish immigrants were frowned upon a lot when they came to America. Considered very low life & trashy. I think it probably began as a way to say ' Hey I'm Irish..I'm here..I'm proud of who I am'. Then the tradition just stuck. Here it isn't really about celebrating the patron saint that drove the snakes out of Ireland. And to many non Irish an excuse to drink cheap green beer & to many of Irish decent an excuse to drink as well. We have many Irish pubs here & folks like an excuse to celebrate.



My gggrandparents came from County Cork at the end of the famine.  The other set came from County Kerry.  Both were O'Briens.  

The Irish were treated like crap when they went to the US.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> My gggrandparents came from County Cork at the end of the famine.  The other set came from County Kerry.  Both were O'Briens.
> 
> The Irish were treated like crap when they went to the US.


we were originally _Ó _ Murchadha (" descendant of the sea warrior") and the name later became 'Murphy'

I'm a Murphy


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> we were originally _Ó _ Murchadha (" descendant of the sea warrior") and the name later became 'Murphy'
> 
> I'm a Murphy



What year did they come over?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> What year did they come over?



On my father's side ( The Murphy's) my grandfather was from Ireland & my grandmother was already here 1st generation. I do not know what year he came. On my mothers side I do not know because I can't ask my dad questions about my mother or her family without him changing the subject ( he doesn't like to remember her)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> On my father's side ( The Murphy's) my grandfather was from Ireland & my grandmother was already here 1st generation. I do not know what year he came. On my mothers side I do not know because I can't ask my dad questions about my mother or her family without him changing the subject ( he doesn't like to remember her)



I've got a cousin who was always into genealogy and when I got interested I asked him about the info he had.  1851 and 1855 they came.  I might make a trip to Dublin sometime to the National Archives as I can't find anything on my gg's mother.  She had a Scottish surname which makes me curious.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've got a cousin who was always into genealogy and when I got interested I asked him about the info he had.  1851 and 1855 they came.  I might make a trip to Dublin sometime to the National Archives as I can't find anything on my gg's mother.  She had a Scottish surname which makes me curious.


I believe my grandmothers family ( My fathers mother) came after the big potato famine I'm not sure the year that was. I really only heard about my grandfathers side ( The Murphy's) for some reason.

Oh BTW I do actually have a 'saints' name though I'm not religious a bit. They did that to me when I was born. My saints name is Patricia & I guess the masculine form is Patrick. And I do of course have a cousin Patrick though we call him Pat.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2016)

I've a feeling that my ancestors may have come from France (Normandy)  - but we don't like to admit it.  I'm sure if I looked, there's quite a mix in the family.  However, I'll be 'celebrating' by taking my camper for its annual service.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> we were originally _Ó _ Murchadha (" descendant of the sea warrior") and the name later became 'Murphy'
> 
> I'm a Murphy


l 
My Sister married a Murphy and he was a wonderful man. We laugh all the time when something goes wrong and blame it on Murphy's law "What ever can go wrong will go wrong "!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've a feeling that my ancestors may have come from France (Normandy)  - but we don't like to admit it.  I'm sure if I looked, there's quite a mix in the family.  However, I'll be 'celebrating' by taking my camper for its annual service.


Well now if you would like to know the honest truth my mother was quite a lulu & I'm not anxious to do any DNA testing. Though my father swears I'm his. 
Really the place of one's birth or the circumstance in which a person is born is something one didn't really 'do', so it isn't really an accomplishment. I think it's a love of  family thing. If one hates their own family then ya might think of them as a disease from which you sprang . I dunno lol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> l
> My Sister married a Murphy and he was a wonderful man. We laugh all the time when something goes wrong and blame it on Murphy's law "What ever can go wrong will go wrong "!


Yup that's the law


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I believe my grandmothers family ( My fathers mother) came after the big potato famine I'm not sure the year that was. I really only heard about my grandfathers side ( The Murphy's) for some reason.
> 
> Oh BTW I do actually have a 'saints' name though I'm not religious a bit. They did that to me when I was born. My saints name is Patricia & I guess the masculine form is Patrick. And I do of course have a cousin Patrick though we call him Pat.



The famine ended about 1850.  My youngest son is Patrick.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> The famine ended about 1850.  My youngest son is Patrick.



 It's a nice name


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> It's a nice name



It is.    The other is Kevin.  Guess I like Irish names.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It is.    The other is Kevin.  Guess I like Irish names.



My son has a Hebrew name - go figure 

oh oh... you would not believe what he's planning to name my grandson when he's born. It's freaking me out. I'm too embarrassed to post it. I'll message you the name


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2016)

My children have quite 'ordinary' names. The family name is from around the Scottish borders and I was interested to see in Melrose Abbey, that my elder daughter's name was quite common throughout the family's history history.   
No, we can't change where we were born, but we can adopt a nationality and choose where we call 'home'.  I'm not sure I've really found mine,  but here will be hard to beat.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> My children have quite 'ordinary' names. The family name is from around the Scottish borders and I was interested to see in Melrose Abbey, that my elder daughter's name was quite common throughout the family's history history.
> No, we can't change where we were born, but we can adopt a nationality and choose where we call 'home'.  I'm not sure I've really found mine,  but here will be hard to beat.



I have found home and it's definitely Scotland.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> My children have quite 'ordinary' names. The family name is from around the Scottish borders and I was interested to see in Melrose Abbey, that my elder daughter's name was quite common throughout the family's history history.
> No, we can't change where we were born, but we can adopt a nationality and choose where we call 'home'.  I'm not sure I've really found mine,  but here will be hard to beat.


My kids are my 'home' to me & I guess if they all move to the smelliest pit on the planet I'll follow them there....and then gripe and gripe and gripe


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 16, 2016)

My maiden name was Nivens, which sounds kinda Scottish, and my mother's maiden name was Day, possibly shortened from O'Day, so maybe Irish.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

I look Irish but actually more Welsh and German. But I will lift a ginourmous Irish Coffee to Saint Paddy in any case. Best buddy's partner is 100%, He and his brother's go all Chieftain's till wee in the morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

My last name is an early derivative of Patrick


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

And now for your education.  Put down the beer and pay attention.

Patrick, or Padrig in Welsh, was born around 387 AD and was known as Maewyn (Welsh for devoted friend) Succat (a Pagan term for warlike).

http://www.history.com/news/st-patricks-day-myths-debunked

Although an Apostle of Ireland, *St Patrick was actually born in Scotland, in the year 387. His parents Calpurnius and Conchessa were Romans, living in Britain. Aged about 14, St Patrick was captured by Irish pirates and taken to Ireland to work as a slave, where his job was to herd sheep.

*http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/st-patricks-day-13-facts-8754057
And according to ABC News:

1. St. Patrick, the Apostle of Ireland, was born in the year 387 at Kilpatrick, near Dumbarton. Which is in Scotland. Making Ireland's patron saint ... Scottish. As a teenager, he was kidnapped by Irish raiders and enslaved as a shepherd for several years. He attributed his ability to persevere to his faith in God.
2. His birth name was actually Maewyn Succat -- it wasn't until he was in the Church that it was changed to Patricius, or Patrick.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/st-patricks-day-things/story?id=13157282


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Go go march in a parade...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> And now for your education.  Put down the beer and pay attention.
> 
> Patrick, or Padrig in Welsh, was born around 387 AD and was known as Maewyn (Welsh for devoted friend) Succat (a Pagan term for warlike).
> 
> ...


Thank you . Very interesting


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Go go march in a parade...



The closest parade is Glasgow - 1 1/2 hours away.  And I've still got a snotty nose and cough.  :crushed:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, take a few snorts of good Irish whiskey and get off the couch and march around the house a little...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, take a few snorts of good Irish whiskey and get off the couch and march around the house a little...



When I drink whisky it's the good Scotch, not second class Irish.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Whatever, get off that couch and parade like you meant it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Whatever, get off that couch and parade like you meant it!



I'll party if I can go to Dublin.  Send your private plane, eh?

My brother always does serious celebrating in Newport on St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry, but my jets are busy bringing in some party girls from Hong Kong and Vegas...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

I never go to the pubs on St. Patricks or on New Years Eve when the amateurs are boozing


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sorry, but my jets are busy bringing in some party girls from Hong Kong and Vegas...



Never there when I need ya!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I never go to the pubs on St. Patricks or on New Years Eve when the amateurs are boozing



Don't remember ever doing that for St. Paddy's, and NYE is normally at a party - or we're asleep!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome Annie. Is he wearing woad?  Love his red beard.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Awesome Annie. Is he wearing woad?  Love his red beard.



Aye, woad.  Nice beard.


----------



## Ina (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Young Michael.


----------

